# bloody mower wont start



## fisch (Dec 5, 2010)

well i headed out with the girlfriend for a flick this afternoon to a local river but of course it wasnt with out drama. I was supposed to mow the lawn because its already 2 weeks ovedue! I pulled out the mower, dusted it off, turned the fuel on, primed it and pulled it. Nothing, pulled it again and nothing anyway after a few select words i told the missus it wasnt going to play the game and that we should go to the river for a flick instead. The boat was loaded in record time before she got to change her mind and before we knew it we were heading up a beautyful rainforest clad river. We flicked little poppers in, around and underneath the over grown river banks and after a lot of hits and misses renee finally came up tight on a nice plump little jungle perch. Now it was game on (i wont be beaten by a girl cause ill never hear the end of it) it turned out to be a great little session with half a dozen little fish boated. What a way to finish the weekend! anyway we got home and washed the boat then i joked that the mower would proably start first pull now, well i was wrong, IT STARTED 2ND PULL and as im sure you can inagine my name was mud and my story of the mower that wouldnt start accused to be a lie. But i swear the bloody thing wouldnt start.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice - great report, glad you bested that evil lawnmower =D>


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 5, 2010)

clearly the mower was flooded and as we all know the only way to get a flooded motor to start is to wait a while, so had you not gone fishing the mower most likely would never have started. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats on the catchin'! I keep forgetting it's summer in your neck of the woods


----------



## fisch (Dec 6, 2010)

that was exactly my thoughts gunny. it opens up the world to anyone that might have to do yard work in the future when the weather is too good to use the good ole the 2 stroke motor is flooded trick. im thinking i wont be able to use it again till the end of summer now. yeah summer is in full force here at the moment so ill do my best to keep the reports comming while things slow down there


----------



## stratosjoe (Dec 6, 2010)

Fisch, Great report keepem coming . Why don't you get a goat let it eat the grass allows more time for fischin


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 6, 2010)

:LOL2: Trade that sucker in then I sure wouldn't let a mower that started get into my fishing time...Get a goat......Or a bride that likes to mow .........................................JIGGY


----------



## fender66 (Dec 7, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> :LOL2: Trade that sucker in then I sure wouldn't let a mower that started get into my fishing time...Get a goat......Or a bride that likes to mow .........................................JIGGY



Like your thinking Jiggy....I mow the grass about once a year. Believe it or not...my wife loves working in the yard. She won't let me. I don't have a problem with that at all. :mrgreen:


----------



## fisch (Dec 7, 2010)

Like your thinking Jiggy....I mow the grass about once a year. Believe it or not...my wife loves working in the yard. She won't let me. I don't have a problem with that at all. :mrgreen:[/quote]

wow fender no wonder you married her! im lucky if my missus will pay some one to do it while im away


----------



## tccanoe (Dec 7, 2010)

How many fish and how many smiles are worth the price of letting the grass go another day? It warms our harts to see a couple that like to fish together.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 7, 2010)

If you lived in the Northern hemisphere right now, in oh...let's say in Minnesota, you wouldn't have to worry about an ailing mower spoiling your fishing...


----------



## fisch (Dec 8, 2010)

hahaha so true bobberboy but i wouldnt be able to wear t shirt, shorts and bare feet either. you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 12, 2010)

How are those for eating? They look good. And what are they called? Some look familiar, but we probably don't have them here in USA.


----------



## fisch (Dec 12, 2010)

Mate to be honest i have never eaten them i just love catching them. The the speckled ones are jungle perch the silver one thats long and skinny is a tarpon and the dark fatty is a sooty grunter they are all great in there own way to catch but the best of the lot is the mighty mangrove jack they are a real dark crimson red colour have big teeth and pull like freight trains hands down my favourite there is some photos in one of my other reports.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2010)

The last time I mowed my lawn was bout 30 years ago, my wife does all the yard work, we have 3/4 of an acre and AND she doesnt want a riding mower, I offered, she rather walk. =D> =D> You didnt flood that mower on purpose, did you?


----------



## fisch (Dec 13, 2010)

never mate, that would be dishonest just so i could go fishing hehehehe wink wink


----------

